# The Goodbye Miles Club



## MrFSS (Aug 6, 2008)

Will frequent flier miles become a thing of the past as airlines look for continued ways to cut their losses?

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 6, 2008)

With it getting so hard to redeem them (unless you want to pay the double price), I am *MUCH* more interested now in earning AGR points. I have 250,000+ miles with both United and Delta (and all together over 650,000 FFP), but I think it is worth more to travel on Amtrak.

In fact I dropped all my FFP earning credit cards (which charge an annual fee) and got the AGR credit card (with no annual fee)! 

Oh sure, it I go to Hawaii or Europe, I'd fly. Or if I had to be across the country "yesterday", I'd fly. But if I have the time, I'll take Amtrak! B)


----------



## saxman (Aug 6, 2008)

I think airline miles will still be around. You'll just never get to use them  AGR is about the best program around I think. Its not hard to earn points, and to redeem, all there has to be is a seat or room available, and that space is yours.(Except for the blackout dates) Makes last minute trips easy to plan. I just redeemed points to get a bedroom for me and my mom from ABQ to SEA and took the last one available. Probably would have cost $1500 or even $2000 I bet.


----------

